# Hedgehog Ornaments



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not sure where my boyfriend's mother got this ornament, but it is by far the cutest one on my tree. She wanted Eileen to have her own ornament on our tree this year :lol:


----------



## jazzhands (Nov 22, 2013)

I got one sort of like that at Michael's! They're super cute. Here is Henrik posing next to it


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

I got one last night at Pier One for $6


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Macys often has pretty ones too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

For those in Canada, The Bay has glass hedgie ornaments. Home Sense has straw ornaments as well as sparkly hedgies in dark brown and white. Canadian Tire once again has a twig ornament as does Pier 1. Each year Fabricland used to have a different type of twig ornaments but this year the one here doesn't but perhaps other locations do. 
:smile:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

>_> <_<; the tag says Pier 1 Imports... My grandparents got me one from Sears though.


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm aware it says Pier One, but she said that's not where she got it from.


----------

